# Lent - giving anything up?



## Sam (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm semi-catholic - my mother's side of the family is, but I was baptized as some other christian sub category.
I'm still giving up stuff for lent anyway - fast food and television.

(this should be an interesting 40 days)

are you giving anything up?


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 9, 2005)

Orthodox Easter ("Eastern Easter") doesn't start for a while, so I still have time to decide.

I think I'm going to do the traditional fast, or something close to it.  It induces a very contemplative tone, which is the point, I think.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm giving up Lent ...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 9, 2005)

I will give up nothing!


----------



## Shodan (Feb 9, 2005)

I am a Protestant.....raised in a non-denominational church.....but I still observe Lent most years.  This year I am only drinking water during Lent.....so giving up soda, juice, milk, etc.  Also, only allowing myself one dessert a week on a particular day......probably Saturday.  My husband is giving up caffenated coffee and fried foods.

  :asian:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 9, 2005)

My favorite lent story...

A girlfriend of mine and I were chatting one day.  She was mentioning that it was lent and that her kids were trying to give something up for lent.  She said it was going pretty good for them.  I then asked what she was giving up for lent... she looked me straight in the eye and said "The hardest thing I could think of to give up, and it is taking it toll on me.  My kids and husband don't think I can do it."

"What is it?" I asked

"B**ching at them" she said


----------



## loki09789 (Feb 9, 2005)

I go for my usual: Car Radio. You would be surprised how 'thoughtful' you become when you don't let the white noise and distraction happen. It is really hard.

The whole point isn't that you make temporary sacrifices as much as you use this time to make improving changes by shedding bad habits, bad choices, bad lifestyle issues....
So I give up the radio so I pay more attention to what I am thinking and use that time more effectively.


----------



## Trainwreck (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh, how I'd _love_ to give up physics classes for the next forty days ...

... but obviously that isn't the point of Lent.  I'm going to try to spend more time with God, just the two of us.  If I interpret Lent correctly, it's an occasion to fast and pray, the former of which is not much use in my book without the latter.


----------



## dubljay (Feb 9, 2005)

Trainwreck said:
			
		

> Oh, how I'd _love_ to give up physics classes for the next forty days ....


 
 Oi!  You and me both.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 10, 2005)

Sometimes my Christian friends have asked me for suggestions on what they should give up for Lent (don't know why they bother asking a Jew).  My answer to them:  Christianity!


----------



## Sam (Feb 10, 2005)

Zepp said:
			
		

> Sometimes my Christian friends have asked me for suggestions on what they should give up for Lent (don't know why they bother asking a Jew). My answer to them: Christianity!


 
hahahaha!

thats pretty funny


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 10, 2005)

I am giving up junk food for Lent and quite possible forever, and am engaging in twice daily meditation without fail.


----------



## Sam (Feb 10, 2005)

that is (at least to me would be) a tall order. Good luck with that


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 10, 2005)

Trainwreck said:
			
		

> Oh, how I'd _love_ to give up physics classes for the next forty days ...
> 
> ... but obviously that isn't the point of Lent. I'm going to try to spend more time with God, just the two of us. If I interpret Lent correctly, it's an occasion to fast and pray, the former of which is not much use in my book without the latter.


I believe there are 3 things one is suppossed to do during Lent: fast, pray, and give alms.


----------



## OUMoose (Feb 10, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> I believe there are 3 things one is suppossed to do during Lent: fast, pray, and give alms.


Well crud, I'm fresh out of alms...  Looks like I have to give up lent again this year.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 10, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Well crud, I'm fresh out of alms...  Looks like I have to give up lent again this year.


 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Seig (Feb 11, 2005)

Let's see,

I could give up sleep.
No, already did that....

I could give up my paycheck.
No, already do that.....

I could give up time with my loved ones.
No, I work night shift, I already do that.....

I know! I could give up Martial Talk!
Do you think Bob will let me have 40 days off? Maybe if I'm really mean to someone :EG:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 11, 2005)

Seig said:
			
		

> I know! I could give up Martial Talk!
> Do you think Bob will let me have 40 days off? Maybe if I'm really mean to someone :EG:


 Maybe if you chisel off some of that list ...  :mp5:


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 11, 2005)

I can help with that.. *gets hammer out*


----------



## RRouuselot (Feb 11, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I'm semi-catholic - my mother's side of the family is, but I was baptized as some other christian sub category.
> I'm still giving up stuff for lent anyway - fast food and television.
> 
> (this should be an interesting 40 days)
> ...


   Yeah..abstinence


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 11, 2005)

Oh, bugger, is it lent again already?

I was raised catholic. Did the whole thing. Yes, I still have the uniform. No, it doesn't look anything like the movies. People don't seem to realise that there is nothing inticing about a uni-piece navy jumper with the waist somewhere around your ankles.

I'm lapsed, of course. I think instead of giving anything up at all, I'll just try and be nice to people. I think that's the point of what organized religion was supposed to be trying to tell us anyway. So, c'mon non-giving-up people! Lets just lead the "Be Nice" revolution!


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2005)

Schtankybampo said:
			
		

> Lets just lead the "Be Nice" revolution!


I'd rather give up oxygen


----------



## The Kai (Feb 11, 2005)

My Virginity??


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 11, 2005)

Schtankybampo said:
			
		

> I'll just try and be nice to people. I think that's the point of what organized religion was supposed to be trying to tell us anyway. So, c'mon non-giving-up people! Lets just lead the "Be Nice" revolution!


*I'm with Schtanky--let the revolution begin!!!* %-}  artyon:  :ultracool  :asian:  :supcool:   opcorn: 

"It's the *time of the season *for loving..."  - The Yardbirds

Peace,
G


----------



## Schtankybampo (Feb 11, 2005)

Now, now, Samantha, being nice to people is probably the rudest thing you can do. At least in LA. They have no idea how to handle it. It's so completely alien to them that most of the time they run away in fear. 

I'm not *completely* altruistic. 


M


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 11, 2005)

Schtankybampo said:
			
		

> being nice to people is probably the rudest thing you can do. At least in LA. They have no idea how to handle it. It's so completely alien to them that most of the time they run away in fear. M


:rofl:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 11, 2005)

Schtankybampo said:
			
		

> Now, now, Samantha, being nice to people is probably the rudest thing you can do. At least in LA. They have no idea how to handle it. It's so completely alien to them that most of the time they run away in fear.
> 
> I'm not *completely* altruistic.
> 
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Dronak (Feb 11, 2005)

No, my family never has been too big on the giving up something for Lent thing.  I guess some of us do it now and then, but it's not a huge deal.  All I ever do regularly is the minimum suggestion of no meat on Fridays.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Feb 11, 2005)

Has anyone considered giving up Catholocism for lent?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Feb 11, 2005)

I had this sweet little girl in my class say in all seriousness:

"I tried to give up my chores, but my parents wouldn't let me."

The look on her face was priceless.  She honestly thought that was a reasonable sacrifice, and was horribly disappointed by the rejection of her idea.


Regards,


Steve


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 11, 2005)

The Kai said:
			
		

> My Virginity??



OH?

How'd you do?


----------



## Sam (Feb 11, 2005)

I'd rather not know, if it's all the same to you.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 12, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> *I'm with Schtanky--let the revolution begin!!!* %-} artyon: :ultracool :asian: :supcool:   opcorn:
> 
> "It's the *time of the season *for loving..."  - The Yardbirds
> 
> ...


Im in........lead the way *Schtankybampo!   ** :ultracool *


----------



## TonyM. (Feb 14, 2005)

ahem. It was the Zombies. And if you let go of the tonearm while it's on the record, it might play music.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 14, 2005)

TonyM. said:
			
		

> ahem. It was the Zombies. And if you let go of the tonearm while it's on the record, it might play music.


Thanks for correction, Tony.  Have a great day!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2005)

I gave up giving a damn.  Its working well for me so far.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 17, 2005)

RRouuselot said:
			
		

> Yeah..abstinence



So, in 40 days you...ah fall of the wagon...so to speak.  Let me see, that is 325.25 days.  We'll have to paint your avatar blue... :supcool:


----------

